# Easy Lacy Scarf



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had some Aran weight yarn in my stash and wanted a soft Lacy scarf as a gift and made this scarf









Pattern:
K2 *yarn round needle P2 together * repeat from* until last two stitches K2
repeat this row until scarf is as long as you want it.
As you put the yarn round the needle it wants to look like a stitch.
The knit 2 at each end of the rows gives the scarf a nice edge.

I used 6mm needles and cast on 28 stitches.

It knits up fast and the end result is a soft lacy scarf that will be be warm but light. So another item is packed away for Christmas ready to be given as a gift.
Close up of pattern


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

one of my favorite scarf patterns.......


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I've got some Aran weight wool...this pattern looks really easy and quick...think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Love it...my next pattern..thank you.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a beautiful scarf. When you say to yarn around needle, is that like a yarn over only taking the yarn toward yourself instead of away from yourself? Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks very pretty. I do alot of scarves and this looks like could be done very quickly. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I will try it. Thank you.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Can a shawl me made by cast ting on more stitches?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

This stitch is well known in lace knitting and is one of the many variations of faggotting. If you have access to Barbara Walkers 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns you will find this and quite an extended variation of stitches based on this stitch. I like to use this stitch in lace work because its open quality. Using it in a scarf is a great idea.


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice scarf and easy pattern. I don't have any Aran yarn though. Is there any way this can be done on the knitting machinne? I have a Bond machine, if possible I wanted to make all my Christmas gifts on the machine. My machine does not have a rib carriage. I know the purl part of the pattern will not go with the Bond.

Thanks for the pattern.

Fashion.


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Yarn over looks like this






A shawl could be made if you work out the amount of stitches needed.

Other yarns can be used just alter the needle size to suit. I wanted an open look so used 6mm needles.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love it - thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Paula953: Thank you so much for the u-tube video. I now understand what the pattern means! However, I like you idea better and I will try it first! XO


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

At the risk of sounding stupid is the pattern a mulitple of 4?


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I have made many of these. With big needles, it looks really lacy.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ginny K: When you say "big needles" what size do you mean?
US size please. Thanks.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid is the pattern a mulitple of 4?


I believe it is a multiple of 2 plus the edge stitches - 2 each side


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

That is really pretty!!!

I must be having a senior moment, though. Why would you purl every row instead of knit every row. Once the stitches are made, they look the same.

Happy Wednesday,
Lynne


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

I love your lacy knit scarf ...I'm half way through crocheting one in pale pink that's very similar


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder how this pattern will work with the flaky cotton from craftsy.


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

I worked out the amount of stitches I needed on paper making sure I ended with a K2 I did it like this

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
K2 P2 K2 P2 K2 as so on. My maths is not great so I always work out the amount of stitches I need on paper if I want to increase the width of a scarf or shawl.

I think it is a multiple of 4 
28 stitches ends K2
So by my workings adding 4 should also end K2

If you wanted a shawl you would need enough stitches to make sure you end with K2.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Paula,

I have your pattern writtten down I want to try this one out. Thanks for all the information you have given us.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the u-tube video ! I shall make some flowers for decoration from those videos ! They will be useful for decoration any shawl or whatever you want to !


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lynne -- There is a difference between using a P2T and a K2T -- both are various forms of the basic faggoting stitch (the basic is with an SSK). The difference happens because of the twist of the stitch as it relates to the yarn over that is on the needle from the previous row. So basically, the pattern for faggoting is YO and decrease 1 stitch by either a K2T, P2T, or SSK. Repeat these two stitches as many times as you want and on every row. To add variety you could add additional stitches in between the YO,Decrease pattern (like is shown in the u-tube video referenced above). This pattern is endlessly modifiable and can be played with to create the effect that you like best. For fun, cast on about 12 stitches on a needle -- just match yarn to needle size -- you might want to go up 1 or 2 needle sizes to create a more lacy effect. Now Knit the 2 stitches at the beginning and end of each row for a garter boarder. And for the 8 intervening stitches try one of the decreases. You only need to knit about 4 or 6 rows to see the real effect of the different decreases. Then knit a row across you swatch and repeat the process with one of the other decreases. Do this again with the third decrease. Take a look at your results and let your imagination soar. Have some fun -- this is a great foundation from which you can modify other patterns, create your own combos for scarves, shawls, etc. I like to use several ****** repeats when I'm applying a lace edge to a shawl or when I want to separate different lace patterns. In any case, this stitch combo is very versatile and a lot of fun and extremely fast to work.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a favorite pattern of mine too! Mahalo for the photo.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Marciaann43 said:


> Ginny K: When you say "big needles" what size do you mean?
> US size please. Thanks.


 10 - 17, sometimes I have to try it and see how it looks.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice- thanks for the pattern


----------



## Strega (Mar 21, 2011)

In the video, it looks like she is wrapping the yarn around the knitting needle twice each time. Is this correct?

Strega


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

paula953 said:


> I had some Aran weight yarn in my stash and wanted a soft Lacy scarf as a gift and made this scarf
> It knits up fast and the end result is a soft lacy scarf that will be be warm but light. So another item is packed away for Christmas ready to be given as a gift.
> 
> Simply Elegant :thumbup: This pattern will hopefully be on my needles this weekend - Thanks for sharing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm making this scarf also, but in order for the scarf to have K2 at both ends I cast on 26 stitches instead of 28. for a wider scarf you can do 30 stitches. I'm making my scarf out of flaky cotton form craftsy mystery box. Again thanks for sharing the pattern. I will post picture when I finish it but I'm a slow knitter so it might be awhile.


----------



## judith2123 (May 30, 2012)

That's a great little pattern. I love it. Definitely on my list!!!
Thanks


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

A few months ago, someone posted a link to an easy lace scarf with every row the same. I am using sock yarn with size 9 needles but could have made it lacier with larger needles. Knit the first 2 rows, then follow this pattern on every row: k4,*yo, k2 together, k2*, repeat stitches between *s across row. I wanted a narrow scarf so I used 24 stitches. I think any multiple of 4 would work. The original pattern used superfine alpaca with size 6 needles.


----------



## judith2123 (May 30, 2012)

thanks again I printed it out so let see what I can come up with!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the scarf Thank you for sharing


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Kath's (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful idea! I like the idea of starting Christmas presents early. This is a good one, I will do as well. Thanks!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty. I love the open weave.


----------



## jennib54 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi' I like making scarf's too. I love this pattern so going to have to give it a go.Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------

